# Cute baby pigeon can't stand or walk



## Ishant (Mar 6, 2018)

My pigeon pair raised a chick which seemed to be quite healthy at the birth. He was about a month old and can't fly,but he was walking okay.Now he is a month and a 5 days old. He has suddenly stopped walking and standing. I think something is wrong with his legs. He is getting weaker day by day. But his father seems to feed him quite often and the baby doesn't eat himself. Please prescribe a solution. I don't want to lose him he's so cute.😭😭


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a better picture of how he holds his legs?
Do they get calcium? Do they get outside into the sunshine?
What about other vitamins?


----------



## Ishant (Mar 6, 2018)

He holds his legs normally but he never stands or walks. He walks a little with the help of his wings.I am wondering that he is a month old and he can't even fly a bit amd fly.Earlier he was able to walk but it has been about 3-4 days he has suddenly stopped walking. Could it be due to a fall beacuse one day he fell from his nest. But that day he could walk ,after the night he couldn't stand.His father feeds him i don't give him any other things except water. I am now giving a little milk of my own cow to him. Yes i give him out for sunshine. I can see a little swelling over a wing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeons shouldnt have cows milk i dont believe. Hes very cute. Hope he is all better soon.


----------



## Ishant (Mar 6, 2018)

How should i treat him? Can i do something?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't give him milk. Pigeons cannot digest it. 
You never answered my questions. Do they get calcium supplement? They need it for strong bones and legs, and the hens need it because they lay eggs. If they don't get extra calcium, they will eventually deplete their stores of calcium and can have many problems, even get egg bound and die. If it is from lack of calcium and vitamins, then give him and the others calcium. If it is because he was injured in the fall, then all you can do is to wait and see if he will get better with rest. Unless he broken a leg in the fall. Have you checked for that? 
How high did he fall from? Are you sure the parents are feeding enough?


----------



## Ishant (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not giving him any additional supplements. I think he has no broken bones or anything. What should i give him for calcium and other supplements. His mother i think had broken eggs inside. She couldn't stand for a few days. Now i took her to a vet he gave her vaccination amd some medicine and she is getting better now. She can now stand and fly a little but can't open her tail. She seems to be weak. I think the eggs had came out from droppings. The vet gave her enrofloxacin to dissolve in water. Suggest what should i do to save both. His mother seems to be improving day by day but not the squab. I m scared this should not happen again to her when she lay eggs ,i can't stop her laying eggs. Is it deficiency in both . Only his father is okay to feed him ,i don't know is it enough or not. I tried to feed him but didn't did it because i fed a baby pigeon last time with mixed grains but he died. Pls help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It probably is deficiency in both. They should be getting vitamins made for birds, plus they need calcium. Lack of calcium with make the eggs have shells which are not strong, and can break easily. And if she is deficient in calcium, she will use all her stored calcium to make the eggs. Her body will run out of calcium, and she will have all kinds of reproductive problems like that. You need to get online and read about the needs of pigeons, and learn more about them if you are going to own them. Not fair to them otherwise. 
The hen will likely have problems again when laying. You can buy calcium supplements online. They do need vitamin D3 to be able to absorb the calcium, but they will get that from the sun if they do go outside in the sunshine each day. You should be able to get calcium supplements from the druggist or pharmacy. Also they need grit to digest their food, and chicken egg shells which have been boiled for a few minutes and dried, then crushed can be mixed into the grit for added calcium. But for now you need to get a calcium supplement. 
As far as giving the youngster extra feedings, you can either get frozen peas which you defrost and warm, or get fresh green peas and cook them until they are soft. Cool to just warm and feed them to him. Give him some at least at the end of the day to be sure he is getting enough food. Can't tell you how many, because I don't know how much the parent is feeding him. Can you put a dish of feed near him where he can watch the father eating? He will learn by watching him, and should soon eat on his own. He is old enough to do that. But put the dish of seed where he can reach it. Show him and peck at it with your finger to show him. He should learn quickly. Also put a small crock of water near him and teach him to drink by gently dipping his beak into the water, But not over his nostrils. I would try to get him to eat seeds on his own before giving the peas, as he is old enough to be eating on his own. 
If you do need to feed the peas, this is how you would do that.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Ishant (Mar 6, 2018)

Tnx for help. I will buy calcium medicine soon. But why the hen is not opening her tail. Will the broken egg come out itself or should i have to give her something more. His father eats in front of the squab he only picks 2-3 seeds and to tends to get food from his mouth. I know he is able to eat itself. But he is unwilling. And sunlight, i think they get enough. Their nest is on my wall of house. So they r free yo go outside . In my area there is enough sunlight. The father pigeon don't stay here at night,i don't know why bit he is here all day. Suggest me to take care of it.


----------



## Ishant (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone help


----------

